# 5 of my 6 enjoying the snow



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Whilst the snow was falling 5 out of 6 cats took great delight in having some fun

Ziva - 7 months 

















Honey - 8 months

















Annabelle 1 year

















Finn - 9 months 

















Gibbs - 9 months 









and Abi took to the warmth of the living room taking in all the heat from the coal fire 

9 months 

















Thank you for looking


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow your cats are all gorgoeus Maistaff :001_wub:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

beautiful pictures:thumbup:


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

That is a great looking cage/run too. Is it totally enclosed? Did you DIY or purchase from a manufacturer and if so can you provide a link please?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

All fantastic :drool: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: great pics :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

stunning please send them over to me right away!!!!


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

MaryA said:


> That is a great looking cage/run too. Is it totally enclosed? Did you DIY or purchase from a manufacturer and if so can you provide a link please?


Thank you

We had a local blacksmith make the poles and then used deer fencing to enclose the entire garden. It does the job but in the new year once the weather is better it will all be coming out and in its place a proper wooden framed structure with more support as the netted roof can sag despite extra poles to hold it up in the middle.

If you are doing your garden i would suggest a proper woioden structure and not the poles that angle in


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> stunning please send them over to me right away!!!!


:lol:

whats your address i'll box them up in time for Christmas :lol:


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Gorgeous pics, can you send Finn over to me


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Truely gorgeous cats, a credit to you, well done.....Nadolig Llawen.......Chris


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

so stunning


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Maistaff said:


> If you are doing your garden i would suggest a proper woioden structure and not the poles that angle in


Thanks for answering. I've been looking at aviary panels as one way to go, but may buy a professionally made one. Of course, if I do, the higher the cost, the less likelihood it will get used.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i bought my pen from forest kingdom in wales. they now have a website, but i ordered the panels and they sent them to me.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

it was always my dream to enclose my entire garden but with conifer trees on three sides it would have cost a fortune.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

gorgeous wegies


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Fabulous cats,Great photo's :thumbup:


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you all for all your really nice comments


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow fantastic cats you have !! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Coeurdepirate (Dec 30, 2010)

All of your cats are absolutely gorgeous.


----------

